# [SOLVED] Which PC case is this?



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which case I have? Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Looks generic like an OEM model, especially as it has the Windows sticker on the side. But I don't know which model.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Is there a way to find out?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Hope that someone see's this thread that knows. There isn't a way to look up generic or OEM cases that I'm aware of.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Seems odd that all cases don't come with an engraving or sticker inscribing their model.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Even brand name models don't usually have the model number marked. But they are more popular and more easily recognized.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Well that's unfortunate. I'm just starting to learn about computers so I'm trying to do things right the first time around. I'm using a family computer now so that's why I'm not sure about anything. 

Nonetheless, I hope someone ends up being able to identify the case. Thanks for the information.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Any particular reason why you want or need to know about that case?

There are numerous cases available, many of higher quality. Parts wise, all cases function the same.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

I need to know so that I can do some research on its functions. Particularly some research on the amber Mobo LED light on it's front (what it means when its steady, flashes, etc.). I made another thread about it being linked to me PSU but this thread is just for my own separate research.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Front panel LEDs:
Neither indicate the health of any component of your system.

One is power - in this instance, probably green - should come on steady as soon as the system is powered up.

The other signifies hard drive activity - will flicker whenever the hard drive(s) are accessed - may stay on steady for several seconds at a time


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*



gcavan said:


> The other signifies hard drive activity - will flicker whenever the hard drive(s) are accessed - may stay on steady for several seconds at a time


Perfect! But how did you come to that conclusion without knowing the model of the case considering there are other amber LEDs that correspond with the Mobo activity. Even he said it;



Tyree said:


> The Mobo LED is to show that the Mobo is receiving power.
> Are you certain your Mobo is an Intel brand?
> Intel 945GCT-M 2.0 shows an ECS brand Mobo.
> Are you experiencing any problems?


But I think this whole time he was confused. I think he thought that the amber Mobo LED light I was referring to in this case was the actual light on the Mobo itself, when in fact, I was referring to the amber light on the front of my PC case, right beside the green one;










The amber light circled in red is the one that is sometimes flickering and at times steadily solid. That is the concern in question. If you say that this is normal and signifies the HDD being accessed, fine. But why does it stay on steady sometimes when the computer is not being used and both user accounts are logged off. 

That's why I wanted to find this PC case's model number so I can reassure myself what the amber light on the front actually signifies.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*



> But how did you come to that conclusion without knowing the model of the case? considering there are other amber LEDs that correspond with the Mobo activity.


Some statements you made in this and your other thread made me suspect you were referring to the front panel LED's. Your post#9 here confirmed it. The configuration is the standard setup for all pc cases, regardless of make and model. Only the colors will differ.

The LEDs you find on some motherboards do not denote 'activity' as such. A single LED usually only shows the presence of the +5V SB power, which tells you power is connected. Some will have a 'Memory OK' LED, and I've seen a few with an LED which may be used to show trouble codes used for diagnostics. But all of those are mounted on the motherboard itself.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Which PC case is this?*

Alright, thanks for that bit of information.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case appears to be a generic unit and it's not at all uncommon for them not to put a brand name on them because they make the same case for several different companies.
The flickering amber LED on the case is the Hdd activity light. It will blink (flash) when the Hdd is active and has absolutely nothing to do with the Mobo. 



Solidify said:


> Perfect! But how did you come to that conclusion without knowing the model of the case considering there are other amber LEDs that correspond with the Mobo activity. Even he said it;
> 
> 
> 
> But I think this whole time he was confused. I think he thought that the amber Mobo LED light I was referring to in this case was the actual light on the Mobo itself, when in fact, I was referring to the amber light on the front of my PC case, right beside the green one;


Any confusion was a result of the above post.


----------

